# flounder



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

come on now some body has to went gigging by now. been sitting on ready for 6 weeks.been getting good reports from rod & reel fishermen.hope to go soon.all that water from the mississippi river got it real dirty over here


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i guess gigging has got to secretive HELLO! any body out there???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The internet has killed gigging. Unfortunately won’t see many reports or info on here any longer.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

ok my lips are SEALED


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread has been moved to Facebook.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just havent been. I hole to spearfish for some next week at predido pass jettys cause Ill be staying down that way.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

flounder are thicker than ticks on a old hound dog this year. just can't see em to stickem. rod and reel fishermen are still doing real good. with the spillway open it's going to be muddy for a while. might clear up by oct.-nov. report back when i go!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been a couple of times this year and gigged a limit each time.
Fish seem to be bigger and more plentiful this year so far.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve yet to see a limit gigged in Fl. Haven’t been this year though. I don’t want your hole but what particular body of water are you finding them in?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i'm in south MS.with the spillway water coming thru here making it to muddy to gig.couple friends still catching them on rod&reel 10-15 a day. almost every day.so they are here just can't see em to gig em


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

spearfisher59 said:


> i'm in south MS.with the spillway water coming thru here making it to muddy to gig.couple friends still catching them on rod&reel 10-15 a day. almost every day.so they are here just can't see em to gig em


. What bait and setup are they using. I like gigging but the other half prefers rod and reel...


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

rooster tails about 2ft apart with strips of mullet 3 inches long has been working for them.color not that important


----------

